# Benefits



## chariotman (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi to everyone here 

Only just joined today and need some help - surprisingly!

I'm currently working and also, due to being in a wheelchair, get DLA. Can i claim this or indeed any other benefits when we move to cyprus?

I've looked around on the internet but the sites are - at best - confusing!

Thanks for your help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Charlot have a look at my link below there is imfo &links on there that may help. Good luck


----------

